# CGF, how much is a traynor ycs 412 worth?



## drstone (Jul 30, 2009)

4 celestion vintage 30s, all birch, more specs/pics here:
http://www.traynoramps.com/downloads/specsheet/ycs412.pdf

Its used, and the seller is asking 1200 for both the head and cab. Any idea how much the cab is worth?

thanks all!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

cab sells new for around $700. Generalizing, used stuff in good condition is worth *somewhere around* 70% (varies I know) so it would seem $500 might not be unreasonable.


----------

